# cracked roof drain



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was today's job. A clogged roof drain. It froze and clogged. It was letting rain water into the tripper room. It's a loooong room with coal conveyors running thru it. If the coal gets wet and sits, it starts heating up and can spontaneously combust. It was a 6" female hub, with a 6x5 soil X NPT bushing into a 5" galvanised line. I replaced it with a 4" no-hub drain. I had a short piece of no-hub from the drain into a 4" c.i. by clay tile fernco. The 4" clay tile o.d. is the same as 5" galvanised o.d.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I hate roof drains.. Not working on them per say but the fact I have to be up so damn high.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Flat roof? No issues with height. Sloped? Big issues with height. Planes? give me drugs. Nice job to get jjbex.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have no issues being on a flat roof, its getting up there that scares the hell out of me. I dunno what happened, I used to be a little monkey when I was younger.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate replacing roof drains. Last ones I did were at a burlington coat factory. Sucked big time.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This roof was probably 150' off the ground. There is a waist high parapet all the way around. I am going back Tuesday to rod that same drain.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> This roof was probably 150' off the ground. There is a waist high parapet all the way around. I am going back Tuesday to rod that same drain.


 Does it have a clean out at the base? If so I can come and help. If you are rodding from the roof itself, good luck buddy.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Ring Ring.
Me. Hello 
Guy on phone. I have a clogged roof drain.
Me. Roof drain you say? 
Me. Got an elevator to the roof?
Guy on phone. NO why?
Me. Sorry new. New Hampshire code does no allow fat Plumbers on roofs with out an elevator. :whistling2:
Guy on Phone. You don't say. I take it your fat?
Me. Yes sir.:thumbsup:
Guy on phone. I'll try someone else..:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The plant personal have been hydro-lancing it, and it still backs up. They also have a Ridgid sewer camera there. I am going to use the camera first, then find a cleanout close to the jam, or cut one in. I don't think I want to start rodding from that roof.


----------

